# Possible Draft Day Trades



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

Boston trades:
No. 16
No. 20
Eric Williams or Future 1st Round Pick

Seatle trades:
No. 12
No. 14
Kevin Ollie

or

Boston trades:
No. 16
No. 20
Kedrick Brown
Future 2nd Round Pick

Washington trades:
No. 10
No. 38
Etan Thomas


Any comments, or other possible trades?


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Trade Possibilities*

No way in heck the Sonics do it. 

The Wizards might be interested in that, but I don't even know who is in charge over there. Doubtful.

What about this one?

Boston trades:

#16
#20
Eric Williams
Kedrick Brown
future 1st rounder

to Bulls for 

#7
Eddie Robinson
Trenton Hassell

I think Chicago, though would probably prefer to trade that pick for a more proven SF instead of a prospect. They are disappointed w/ERob...but this trade is probably just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Trade Possibilities*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> No way in heck the Sonics do it.
> 
> The Wizards might be interested in that, but I don't even know who is in charge over there. Doubtful.
> ...








I think we may be giving up too much in this trade idea........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*How so?*

If you can get a TJ Ford or a Dwayne Wade instead of the marginal talent available at 16 and 20 why wouldn't you? What do we lose, Kedrick? The only loss is Eric Williams but you might be getting a third star player here.

I do this deal. If it's too much for anyone, I think Chicago is getting fleeced, not us.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: How so?*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> If you can get a TJ Ford or a Dwayne Wade instead of the marginal talent available at 16 and 20 why wouldn't you? What do we lose, Kedrick? The only loss is Eric Williams but you might be getting a third star player here.
> 
> I do this deal. If it's too much for anyone, I think Chicago is getting fleeced, not us.








Take out the future 1st Rounder 'n' I do it........


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

hhmmm, i think hassel and robinson won't really help our team but it's an upgrade over Kedrick. I dunno, No. 7 seems too low of a pick to trade for, No. 4 Chris Bosh would be an awesome pcik because by the time Walker leaves for Free agency he should be playing near the level of Garnett and Duncan. I don't think Toronto wants to deal though.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> hhmmm, i think hassel and robinson won't really help our team but it's an upgrade over Kedrick. I dunno, No. 7 seems too low of a pick to trade for, No. 4 Chris Bosh would be an awesome pcik because by the time Walker leaves for Free agency he should be playing near the level of Garnett and Duncan. I don't think Toronto wants to deal though.








Who says WaLker is Leaving for FA?.......


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Antoine, Bosh*

Antoine will never leave via FA. He will either retire a Celtic, or be traded after the 2003-2004 season. But by bringing in a QUALITY rookie, we can help ensure he stays.

#7 is a very good pick. Dwayne Wade could be a high-impact guard, and Pierce could play alongside him some at the three. Or we could have our choice between the two best PGs in the draft, Ford or Hinrich.

There is no way we could offer Toronto anything for #4. If they deal it, it will be for much better stock.

Yes, ERob is an upgrade over Kedrick.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine, Bosh*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Antoine will never leave via FA. He will either retire a Celtic, or be traded after the 2003-2004 season. But by bringing in a QUALITY rookie, we can help ensure he stays.
> 
> #7 is a very good pick. Dwayne Wade could be a high-impact guard, and Pierce could play alongside him some at the three. Or we could have our choice between the two best PGs in the draft, Ford or Hinrich.
> ...







Thanx once again Truth, how many tymes do we have to teLL these guyz that WaLker isn't Leaving anytime soon or even ever in his career for that matter?!......


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Antoine*

I didn't say he wasn't leaving. I just said he isn't leaving this year, and he's not leaving voluntarily.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Antoine*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I didn't say he wasn't leaving. I just said he isn't leaving this year, and he's not leaving voluntarily.








I kno, I reaLize that, as Long as he is wanted here he won't Leave, but crazier things have happened, I am jus sick of hearing that he is as good as gone aLready when he has two years Left on his contract........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*No, get used to Employee #8*

And here's to a great year for Toine and the Celtics!!!


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Dwayne Wade? Why trade picks for a player you don't want and can't use? Silly thread.

Eddie Robinson? Trenton Hassell? Kevin Oliie? Etan Thomas? Please, no more of this stupid thread.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the C's would be giving up too much in that deal for basically a #7 pick, yes we could get Ford but at #16 one of the top 5 point guards will still be available too and remember John Stockton was a #16 pick. If you take out the future first rounder I'd consider the deal but otherwise, forget it


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: No, get used to Employee #8*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> And here's to a great year for Toine and the Celtics!!!







Thas wut I am seying, I agree w/ you, I don't want him to Leave........


----------



## lochdoun (Jun 11, 2003)

> Dwayne Wade? Why trade picks for a player you don't want and can't use? Silly thread.
> Eddie Robinson? Trenton Hassell? Kevin Oliie? Etan Thomas? Please, no more of this stupid thread.


Etan Thomas is a grinder and a Tommy Award type of player. He would certainly help the rebounding and maybe the post. Kevin Ollie is a back-up PG with actual PG skills such as passing and running the ball up. Eddie Robinson is a versatile swingman who can give a spark off of the bench. All of these mentioned players are an upgrade to this team.

btw, I wasn't saying that Walker would leave as a FA, i'm saying that if the Celtics had Bosh than they wouldnt need to re-sign Walker.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lochdoun</b>!
> 
> 
> Etan Thomas is a grinder and a Tommy Award type of player. He would certainly help the rebounding and maybe the post. Kevin Ollie is a back-up PG with actual PG skills such as passing and running the ball up. Eddie Robinson is a versatile swingman who can give a spark off of the bench. All of these mentioned players are an upgrade to this team.
> ...








Gotcha, and if we sumhow got BOSH and he ended up being a force, u r right, we wud maybe even sign and trade WaLker after his contract is up...but itz not gonna happen...wishfuL thinking though...thanx for expLaining yourseLf Lochdoun,,,.....


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

I like the seattle deal. But i dont think it would happen. So maybe we could trade #20 and a future for #12. If they didnt liek it we could try #16 instead of #20. Then we could get Sweetney. If we kept 16 then we could hope to get Barbosa or someone else that slipped. If we kept #20 we could take Pavlovic if he's still there.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*If you don't like this thread, don't read it....*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Dwayne Wade? Why trade picks for a player you don't want and can't use?


The only thing silly about this thread is the fact you think we can't use Dwayne Wade....There isn't a team in the NBA that couldn't use this guy. Paul could play the 3 and he could be the 2 for his time on the floor. Wade is a legit player, of course we could use him!!! Boston is so mediocre it is sickening, and we don't need a third scorer?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: If you don't like this thread, don't read it....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing silly about this thread is the fact you think we can't use Dwayne Wade....There isn't a team in the NBA that couldn't use this guy. Paul could play the 3 and he could be the 2 for his time on the floor. Wade is a legit player, of course we could use him!!! Boston is so mediocre it is sickening, and we don't need a third scorer?




U're rite, third scorer is a big priority jus Liek PG and BiG mAn........


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: If you don't like this thread, don't read it....*



> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While we're on the subject of picking up a third scorer, anyone else notice that we have a couple of guys at point guard that are capable of double digits if they were used as shoot guards? How about we get a Pippen type small forward (Diaw) or one of the big point guards and play Delk and Bremer as shooting guards.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: If you don't like this thread, don't read it....*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> 
> 
> The only thing silly about this thread is the fact you think we can't use Dwayne Wade....There isn't a team in the NBA that couldn't use this guy. Paul could play the 3 and he could be the 2 for his time on the floor. Wade is a legit player, of course we could use him!!! Boston is so mediocre it is sickening, and we don't need a third scorer?


Unless Ainge re-signs Blount and/or McCarty, as of July 2 there will be only four players on the Celtics' roster over 6-7, and two of them will be Baker and Sundov. Yet you think we could really use another 6-4 guy? The Celtics are already the smallest team in the league.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

With the risng of Banks and Pavlovic, the Celtics might end up taking 2 big men in this draft. Or trade up to get Sweetney. I know he only benched 185 3 times but that doesnt mean hes weak. He probley doesnt hit the weights as much as other guys do.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Wade would be fine*

John, if the Celtics traded up to get Wade, size would be addressed in free agency. In today's NBA economy, $4.5 million can net a very good rebounder.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Wade would be fine*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> John, if the Celtics traded up to get Wade, size would be addressed in free agency. In today's NBA economy, $4.5 million can net a very good rebounder.


But we won't be using it.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Wade would be fine*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> John, if the Celtics traded up to get Wade, size would be addressed in free agency. In today's NBA economy, $4.5 million can net a very good rebounder.


They aren't going to use the MLE, because it will put them in luxury tax terriory and it will actually cost them something like $14 M, not $4.5 M. 

Even if they did use it, the list of tall FAs is much less impressive than the pg FAs. Unless Zo reallly is healthy, the big men available for the MLE are guys like P.J. Brown and Dujuan Howard, and they aren't leading any team to the promised land.

As for the cheaper free agents who are tall, you really can't do much better than Blount. Go look at the list on real GM. I suppose they could get Jerome Moiso back lol.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

We do need a center, but the truth is, whoever get will not start over Battie. If Zo is 100% healthy and he actually comes here, he will start. Other than a healthy Zo there is no FA center out there better than Battie. And no rookie is going to replace him either. We would be better off drafting Sofo and letting him develop into something good. And we should resign Mark Blount because Sofo wont be ready for NBA minutes yet.

Maybe Battie can do some work this summer to be the post player we need. The guy can get up there, and he has a nice jumpshot at a certain range. 

Just like Bremer should work on being the floor general and great passer that we need. We dont always need a new guy to come in and help. We should focus a little more on what we have and work with it. 

I heard that Walker is trying to slim down a little. They say that when he drop a little bit of weight some of his quickness will come back. With more quickness he can drive to the hoop and get more shots inside.

I dont think we will draft anyone that will have a big impact this year. There arent that many good big men for free agents. I think we would be better off getting more of our players developed and improved. Then we can add on some type of scorer, post player, rebounder or something to help us shake things up a bit.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if they did use it, the list of tall FAs is much less impressive than the pg FAs. Unless Zo reallly is healthy, the big men available for the MLE are guys like P.J. Brown and Dujuan Howard, and they aren't leading any team to the promised land.
> ...


I agree, there are not too many big guys out there as there are PG's. I don't think we will use the MLE on those guys (PF/C) either. I'd rather resign Mark Blount for little money. He is good enough for backup minutes.

I really think Boston should grab some power player in the draft, and let him develop.


----------



## BleedGreen (Jun 24, 2002)

Exactly,

We sign Mark Blount, he plays good with backup minutes. If we are going to get a PG it should be Banks in the draft if hes there or go for Claxton/Miller in FA signing. 

Then with the draft we can get a scorer like Pavlovic or a big guy like Sofo.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedGreen</b>!
> Exactly,
> 
> We sign Mark Blount, he plays good with backup minutes. If we are going to get a PG it should be Banks in the draft if hes there or go for Claxton/Miller in FA signing.
> ...








MiLLer is going to Utah most LikeLy...BLount we shouLd resign...We need a PG via FA to heLp Bremer...and we then draft two big guys, West, Badiane, SOFO, or another intruiging prospect on the board...It wouLd be nice if we had a PG Lined up, but o weLL........


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Or we can get a 3rd scorer in PavLovic instead of a 2nd big man........


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Just draft Badiane and Gaines.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Just draft Badiane and Gaines.








We want Gaines, but the Magic most LikeLy won't pass him up........


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

I like Pavlovic and a big guy Cook/Sofo/Badianne/West. But, I think Boston will grab a PG (either Banks or Ridnour).

Gaines should be a lock @ 15.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

*Malick Badiane?*

Have anybody seen this guy play? Did Boston work him out?

I just like him because he is tall and athletic with good strength. He also can bulk up more so he may be able to play against stronger players in a couple of years. And if he is a defensive type of player that dunks the ball when required, that would be great.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Badiane,from what I read is a keon clark clone, which isn't a bad thing, but now that I think of it, you should take Sofoklis over him.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Badiane,from what I read is a keon clark clone, which isn't a bad thing, but now that I think of it, you should take Sofoklis over him.








I'LL take a PG via FA and SOFO @ 16 and Badiane @ 20, that wud make me happy........


----------

